# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Crispy Hot Pickled Green Tomatoes

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have an abundance of green tomatoes right now and decided to try and pickle some and can them. Last night we sliced the tomatoes into 1/4" slices, diced some onions, sliced jalapenoes, and banana peppers.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mixed up some pickling lime and water.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They will have been soaked for 24 hrs. tonight when I get home from work and we'll be adding the rest of the ingredients.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Never tried it before but they look mmm good!

----------


## bobzilla

YUMMY,looks great,thanks for the recipe,I too have a lot of tomatoes and frost is coming!

Thanks,bob

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> YUMMY,looks great,thanks for the recipe,I too have a lot of tomatoes and frost is coming!
> 
> Thanks,bob


I'll add the complete recipe tonight as we get'em canned.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, we are supposed to have scattered frost Saturday night. My green maters are gonna have to be fried up or canned. I'm interested in your recipe as well. Not sure I'd like 'em hot but pickled sounds pretty good.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Here you are...

1 gallon sliced or quartered green tomatoes

I added jalapenoes and banana peppers ( my own recipe )

1qt. white onions sliced or quartered
!/2 cup of pickling lime mixed well with 1 gallon of water.

Let soak for 24hrs. (helps make 'em crispy I think)

Drain and rinse well with cold water.

Add 1 1/2qt. of white distilled vinegar (I am using Apple Vinegar, again my own recipe)
3 cups of sugar (I am using brown sugar - my recipe)
1/2 cup of pickling salt
1tbsp. black pepper (I am using black peppercorns)

(I'll be adding lots of other stuffs like mustard seed...etc)

Heat all ingredients. Just before boiling. fill hot jars and seal. Set aside about 2 weeks. HOT!

Lots of recipes online..... I just took from about 50 I read and came up with this one.

----------


## Winter

Man that looks great. I'm drooling..

----------


## Rick

Yea but the drooling is just age. I do that, too. What were we tal....oh, yeah, maters. Yes, they do look good.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have now added all of the ingredients and my mater's is heating up! I promise they smell spectacular. I had to increase the recipe a bit, I must of had a little over a gallon of maters. Interesting the lime turned the onions bright green. Everything was very firm, colorful, and crisp after the soak. Pics to come.

----------


## Rick

Well, they are acidic and lime is alkaline. You should see what happens when you mix it with coconut. You put the lime in the coconut, you drink 'em both up.......

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well me and the fiance sampled a mater....looks like she liked them too much, I may need to add some red pepper or paprika or something...just sayin'.....

----------


## Rick

That's the problem with having them taste stuff. On the up side if it's bad it's not you going belly up. On the down side if it's good you may not get any.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> That's the problem with having them taste stuff. On the up side if it's bad it's not you going belly up. On the down side if it's good you may not get any.


No worries she confirmed they bite ya a little late...She made Cucumber pickles that are real good earlier this year, more of a bread and butter taste. I wouldn't call my maters hot! I guess but sharp would be a good description with lots of flavor. pics to come!

----------


## crashdive123

Frost? {{{sigh}}}

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Bringing 'em to a just about boil.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Boiled a few too many jars, I got 3 quarts canned.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'll be making up some more of these in the next few weeks. I'll vary the recipe for variety.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

Looks great. Would you care if I use your recipe?

----------


## Rick

That stuff looks great!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Looks great. Would you care if I use your recipe?


Rebel, I'd encourage ya to give it a try! I am very happy with the results so far. I figure they'll only get better!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> That stuff looks great!!


Thanks Rick! It takes a bit of doing, but sure is rewarding!

----------


## crashdive123

Looks yummy.

----------


## aflineman

Crap, I showed this to the Wife. Now she has even MORE ideas. I thought we were done canning for this year.  :Big Grin:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Me and my big mouth, I was telling the office about my canning and thought to ask one of the girls if she knew anyone that might want to sell some jars...(hoping to get some "older" jars). Well she goes and buys a 12pk. of jars a jar lifter and a funnel and shows up with them this morning. I tried to pay her for the stuff, she wouldn't have it a suckered me outta a jar of my mater's! It was tough to give 'em up but I did. Really a fair trade.

----------


## Rick

"Really, honey, she's just a friend at work."
"A 'friend', huh?"
"Yeah, I mean no. No, just a girl I work with."
"Uh huh?"
"She doesn't mean anything to me."
"So she did once, huh?"
"What? No. not once."
"More than once?"
"I'm takin' the stuff back tomorrow."

----------


## crashdive123

You should hear the story she is telling her co-workers.

"I sure do need to thank Cowboy.  That was one hot tomato."

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well now I know once I get a hard time from the ole' lady, I can count on ya'll to finish me off!

----------


## Rick

Hey, we got your back. We'll be right behind you when the lead starts flyin'.

----------


## crashdive123

Finish you off?  Don't be silly.  Now the Crispy Hot Pickled Green Tomatoes?  That's a whole 'nuther story.

----------


## bobzilla

The later it gets,the rougher..........LOL

Thanks,Bob

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

It isn't really a problem...just ask my first, second, or third wife....

----------


## your_comforting_company

Yum! The wife made some green tomato pickles, but we didn't make them hot (though we have a LOT of peppers). They are a little tangy, but real good on a salad or club sandwich!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Yum! The wife made some green tomato pickles, but we didn't make them hot (though we have a LOT of peppers). They are a little tangy, but real good on a salad or club sandwich!


We made 5 more jars that aren't hot this week....key ingredient was cloves.

----------

